# Next time someone complains about the cost of surf casting



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

Show them this European Match fishing pole. This is for pole fishing not rod and reel fishing. The price is shown in English Pounds so it would cost more in US dollars. Hope you havent just eaten 


Designed to provide unbeatable performance, the flagship of the 2009 range of Milo poles has an ultra-slim blank design and is built with certified aircraft-grade materials delivering a unique combination of stability, balance, stiffness and response. It measures a full 13m in length with the tip already cut back and comes in a pack including an extension and a short mini extension plus high-strength spare no. 6, 7, 8 sections. This allows you to have “two poles” of 12.50m and 13m in one. The extension for the 12.50m pole can be fitted onto the 13m butt section to get a 14.20m pole, while the 42cm short mini extension can be fitted onto the 13m butt section to either fish without a tip or take the pole to a total 14.50m. The Redheart is manufactured from highly-pure Prepreg High Grade carbon.
5 x Top 4 Kit 
1 x Mini Extension 
1 x Extension for 12.5m 
1 x Cupping Kit 
1 x No. 6, 7 & 8 Section 
1 x Holdall 
*
Code
Type
Length
Weight
Sections
RRP
Target Price
370RE0013
*All-Round
13m
870g @ 13m
9
£3,999.00
£3,500.00
* Read Reviews (0)
**Write Review
(1 votes)	
****&nbspRate******Compare


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

The bottom line pasted strangely but the Target ie retail price is 3999.99 British Pounds for a POLE to catch fish the size of our minnows in Match Fishing Tournaments.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

14 _meters_?!?! that comes to something like 41 feet, correct? 

Evan


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*14 Meters??*

I was thinking the same thing. C2


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup, they are sectional poles that can be connected together for a total of 13-14 meters. What little I know about match fishing is the contestants are assigned to a section of river to fish. In this section they use floats, split shot and spade end smelled #12 hooks which the attach Eurolarva ( ie colored maggots that feed on dyed turkey carcasses). They use slingshots (catapults as they call them) to send maggots out to feeding locations within their assigned area to start a feeding frenzy. Which they will swing their poles out to with special designed floats, splitshots to neutral balance the float for sensitivity with hook and maggots in an attempt to catch the most amount of fish in the alotted time period. Sad thing is the fish they catch are the size of our chub minnows because of overfishing and pollution have devistated their fisheries in public waters. 

I will say I have tried a slightly varied method similar to theirs and it is VERY effective and I can see how overfishing could occur.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

14meters is 45.9ft. that's a fair sized pole.


----------



## Torpedo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very interesting. Check out this video of a contest using the Milo rods...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=IT&hl=it&v=qzHbFD7lWdY


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

they are actually pretty light for a pole that size when fully assembled.
you fish and fight by adding or subtracting sections of rods.
really more of a niche fishing method. but it floats their boats.

but imo, its stupid silly waste of money and RETARDED.
ill outfish all of them with a spongebob rod while reeling the spincaster upside down.


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

3999.99 pounds plus VAT takes all the interesting out of it for me  Makes a Zziplex look like a steal!


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

3999.99. look at this way. it's their money, and they can any way they feel like it.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

So it's 6,000 US Dollars for a 47 foot cane pole, this is what you're telling me?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

drawinout said:


> So it's 6,000 US Dollars for a 47 foot cane pole, this is what you're telling me?


LMAO that is one heck of a way to put it into perspective. I am sure they think there is a lot of stuff that we do that makes no sense.


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

That's very true ..... They definitely have the right to spend their money on what ever they want. I have no problem with that at all honestly. I just think it puts Zziplex tournirods into a much clearer light and compared to poles they are a bargain.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Next time my wife says, "you spent WHAT on WHAT!" I will pull this thread out and tell her I am interested in reaching across the river to fish for bream on the other bank..... I really didn't think it would work.....

I read a signature one time recently. I forget where, it may have been here. It read, "My biggest fear is when I die, my wife will sell all my fishing stuff for what I told her I paid!" LOL

Robert


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Torpedo said:


> Very interesting. Check out this video of a contest using the Milo rods...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=IT&hl=it&v=qzHbFD7lWdY


I didn't watch the whole thing but I'd be fine never seeing dudes wearing rainbow patches and holding long poles in their hand again. Ryan, I think you summed it up with the canepole comment. It don't even look fun....

Ben


----------



## bigbear607 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Robert, that signature belongs to havetofish. He posts alot on the Skyway Piers forum.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Pole fishing is very popular in Europe and the UK - don't knock it,you have to fish for what is available at time!!!

To put things in context, In a competition on a river I caught a 9lb Pike (musky) with a 28ft pole, a size 22 hook and 2.5lb mono. The pike had taken a small bleak (silver fish) That I had hooked, the bleak came of and the hook took hold in the scissors of the pike.

BB


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Freshwater Bass tournament angling is probably the closest thing we have to Match Fishing, as far a popularity, prize money, and recognition from the general public.

I don't know where you can get a well rigged current model bass boat for 4K, so when you look at it in that light , it is a bargain. 

Years ago I had to chance to attend (As a spectator), a fishing match in Italy, it was like a putting together a backyard barbecue and the coronation of the queen. The contestants and officials were involved in the match, and many of the ladies and gentlemen spectators were dressed in formal attire, drinking wine and eating finger foods in the background. 
Kind of a bizarre mix, but it was well worth seeing, actually it was fun.

I wonder if they now have helicopters so the sports networks can get in on the fish by fish action  ? 

Blaine


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

BlaineO said:


> Years ago I had to chance to attend (As a spectator), a fishing match in Italy, it was like a putting together a backyard barbecue and the coronation of the queen. The contestants and officials were involved in the match, and many of the ladies and gentlemen spectators were dressed in formal attire, drinking wine and eating finger foods in the background.
> Kind of a bizarre mix, but it was well worth seeing, actually it was fun.
> 
> Blaine



Kinda like Martha Stewart goes fishing? Hmmm.... It actually does sound like it would be entertaining to watch.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

Out Sick said:


> I didn't watch the whole thing but I'd be fine never seeing dudes wearing rainbow patches and holding long poles in their hand again. Ryan, I think you summed it up with the canepole comment. It don't even look fun....
> 
> Ben


Same here. Why do they call it casting? JMHO C2


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess for spectator appeal there is something to be said for their format. 

Neil, I bet the Pike was a shocker, huh? 

We do have a USA Match Fishing Team and a guy by the name Mick Thill made a name for himself here and has a business that born from his fame. Ever see Thill floats? Another USA company tried to get interest built is float fishing by the name of Wasp Products out of LA. They failed and Thill picked up the banner. 

Even Fishing Facts Magazine in the 80's and 90's tried informing the people here on the effectiveness of float fishing techniques. To date I have only personally seen 1 person using a spinning style Euro style light float pole on the water. It was on White Clay Creek and he limited out on trout in consecutive casts.


----------



## rocketman (Jun 6, 2008)

JimDE said:


> Yup, they are sectional poles that can be connected together for a total of 13-14 meters. What little I know about match fishing is the contestants are assigned to a section of river to fish. In this section they use floats, split shot and spade end smelled #12 hooks which the attach Eurolarva ( ie colored maggots that feed on dyed turkey carcasses). They use slingshots (catapults as they call them) to send maggots out to feeding locations within their assigned area to start a feeding frenzy. Which they will swing their poles out to with special designed floats, splitshots to neutral balance the float for sensitivity with hook and maggots in an attempt to catch the most amount of fish in the alotted time period. Sad thing is the fish they catch are the size of our chub minnows because of overfishing and pollution have devistated their fisheries in public waters.
> 
> I will say I have tried a slightly varied method similar to theirs and it is VERY effective and I can see how overfishing could occur.


Its a very effective method of fishing, most anglers feed with pots attatched to the top of the pole these days, far more accurate than a catapult, i don't know how big your Chub minnows are but the British record for a 5 hour match is 414lb 14oz, weights in the 100lb to 200lb in 5 hours are quite common these days, take a look at this instructional video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AmRYU5tcTg


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Just buy a 20 dollar cast net.


----------



## JimDE (Oct 28, 2008)

Rocketman, I was referring to your Bleak as that was what the majority of match fishermen were catching on the Match Fishing articles I have read here in the USA. But, most definitely yes, the technique is highly effective.

I think if this form of fishing became a dominant method of freshwater fishing here we would have a serious shortage of quality fish in our waters, too. 

Our fishermen here in the USA tend to excel at boat fishing techniques where UK/European anglers excel at shore fishing.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Does it come in a 150m surf model?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Black Beard said:


> a size 22 hook and 2.5lb mono.
> 
> BB


What, were you shark fishing? We used to go down to size 26's with a 3/4lb hook length in a match stituation. Elastic on the tip for that whopper.
Keep a handfull of big maggots in the mouth in winter to keep 'em warm wigglin' and lay down a bed of pinkies(smaller maggots) for ground bait(chum). Much fun. I was a member of Woodbridge and Distrct Angling Club, and we use to go all over fishing matches. The Norlfolk Broad matches were my favorits, alway a chance at the scools of bream.
The quivertip rod was my fave. Basically a rod for fishing on the bottom with lead, that had a tip that was extremely thin and sensitive for bite detedction.


----------

